# Ideas for rain proofing new outdoor home



## BlancoBunBun (Apr 7, 2015)

We just built this new home and are looking for ideas for rain proofing it. Luckily it does not rain much where we live (Southern California) but we do get the occasional rain storm. Right now we are using 3 overlapping tarps covering the entire structure like a tent but would like something more permanent or just easier to set up. 
Thank you for any ideas!!


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BlancoBunBun (Apr 7, 2015)

Current rain set up


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 8, 2015)

How about some roof panels?
Here is a link to some possibilities:
http://www.homedepot.com/s/corrugated+roofing?NCNI-5

Just have them overhang the front.


----------



## Bville (Apr 8, 2015)

We used the roof panels like Blue Eyes suggested. Here's a picture. It doesn't show the hutch top that great, but hopefully you'll get the idea.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 9, 2015)

I used the ribbed panel like the one on the home depot site that's adjacent to the same screws I used to secure with a 4 inch overhang on the front--worked great and looked good too.


----------

